# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Buka e Pashkës

## MI CORAZON

Fiori, me duket se kemi folur per kete , por po pate ndonje recete te provuar me pare per Buken e Pashkes ( apo Çyrek...si quhet), te lutem postoje, se kam deshire ta bej kete jave.

----------


## Fiori

*Challah*

Nuk mbaj mend te kem folur sepse nuk jam shume e sigurt vete si e bejme ne Buken e Pashkes. Une zakonisht e ble ne dyqan gati dhe buka ka brenda edhe veze te kuqe. Nq se jemi duke folur per te njejten buke sepse pastaj eshte dhe 'mesha'...?!

Megjithate kete vit kam ndermend te provoj te bej 'challah' eshte buke qe bejne cifutet per raste festash fetare. Planin e kam ta bej nga e merkura (neser) ne darke dhe nq se me del e mire do te sjell dhe fotot. Nje shoqja ime nga Israeli e ben shpesh vete dhe ne vazhdim po vendos receten qe perdor ajo (pra e provuar por jo nga une  :buzeqeshje:  ).

1 1/2 luge gjelle maja1 dhe 1/2 gote me uje te ngrohte (gote matese)2/3 gote me sheqer (mund te shtosh ose zevendesosh gjysmen e sheqerit me mjalte)3 veze1/2 gote me vaj perimesh1/2 kafeje me kripe1/2 luge gjelle me kanelle5 gota me miell

Fillimisht perzje majane, ujin e ngrohte dhe sheqerin ne nje ene dhe leri deri sa masa te filloje te shkumezohet. Shtoji kesaj mase vezet, vajin kripen dhe kanellen dhe perzieji mire. Ne fund shto dhe miellin dhe perzieji.

Tani ka dy menyra si mund te vazhdosh, mund ta lesh brumin te vije dhe pastaj ta ndash ne tre masa e ta gershetosh, ose ta ndash tani ne tre masa, ta gershetosh dhe me pas mund ta lesh te vije brumin per 1 ore e gjysem ose dy. 

Pasi ta kesh gershetuar dhe brumi te kete ardhur, perzje nje veze te verdhe nje luge kafeje vaj dhe nje luge kafeje sheqer dhe lyeje buken siper. Ne fund mund ta pjekesh per 30min (ose me pak kontrolloje) ne furre me nxehtesi 375ºF. 

Fotografija eshte perseri foto e bukes qe kish bere kjo shoqja javen e kaluar. 



*Bon Appetit*

----------


## Izadora

U bera kurioze nga titulli i temes : Buka e pashkes. 
Qenka si nje lloje embelsire :-)

----------


## Fiori

Ne shije me doli e mire, por nga pamja nuk e godita.

Duhet ta kisha lyer mire me veze te verdhe etj siper...Keto te pjekurat s'jane te preferuarat e mia, plus isha duke bere tre kater gjera ne nje kohe dhe brumi sa vinte e po me derdhej nga tasi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

Buka e pashkes?
Çyrek, Challah? lol

Kendej nga katundet tona, thjesht "maje buke" i thone  :ngerdheshje: , dhe e gatuajne per Bajram.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kur e gatuan gjyshja ime, une vetem me eren e kesaj bukes ngopem. lol
Sa eshte e ngrohet kam qejf ta haj nje cope te vogel, eshte e lezetshme  :buzeqeshje: , a si te ftohet se dua me. :P

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Bukë Pashke* 

Tsoureki (Greek τσουρέκι), çörek (Turkish), panarët (Arbërisht), choreg (Armenian չորեկ), çörək (Azerbaijani) or kozunak (Bulgarian козунак)


Perberesit:
(1 filxhan = 250 ml)

3/4 e filxhanit qumesht
2 1/2 luge gjelle maja
4 filxhane miell
2/3 filxhan sheqer
1 luge caji kripe
1 luge caji mahlepi 
8 luge gjelle gjalpe te shkrire
2 veze 
1 1/2 luge gjelle lekure te grire portokalli
1 veze te zier te lyer me boje te kuqe
3 te verdha veze
2  luge gjelle fara sesami

Pergatitja:

Ne nje ene ngrohim qumeshtin dhe mbi te sperkasim majane dhe i leme ashtu per 15 minuta derisa sa majaja te aktivohet.
Ne nje ene tjeter sitim ( lol,,,se mu kujtua thirrja...siiiitaaaa te miraaa te liraaaa) miellin , sheqerin, mahlepin dhe kripen . I leme aty.
ne nje ene tjeter shkrijme gjalpin dhe pasi te ftohet pak i shtojme vezet dhe lekuren e grire 9 ne rende0 te portokallit. Kete permbajtje e perziejme me majane e tretur ne qumesht.
Marrin enen ku kemi miellin dhe e perziejme me permbajtjen e mesiperme, duke i shtruar ne siperfaqe te sheshte dhe duke i ( mbrujtur?), derisa te formohet nje mase e bute. 
E veme brumin ne nje tave dhe e mbulojme me nje qese plastike te lyer me gjalpe. E leme ashtu per 2 ore. 
Pastaj heqim letren plastike dhe marrim brumin dhe e ndajme ne tre pjese te barabarta. Secilen pjese e punojme me duar deri sa te kemi tre shirite te gjate rreth 40 cm secili. I gershetojme shiritat duke i ngjeshur fillimin dhe fundin ne menyre qe te mos hapen gjate pjekjes. e mbulojme perseri me leter plastike dhe e leme ashtu per nja nje ore . Pastaj heqim qesen plastike, e lyejme siperfaqen e bukes me tre te verdhat e vezeve , e sperkasim me fara sesami dhe ne nje ane gjejme nje vend, ku te vendosim vezen e kuqe. 
E veme te piqet per 30 minuta ne furren e ngrohur me pare ne 350F (~180C).

Gëzuar Pashkët!

----------

